# 4 CHT Subs - MQ-600 or 2 Dayton SA-1000 Amps?



## ucftechguru (Apr 1, 2014)

I have purchased four Chane Home Theater CHT 18.1 subs and I was wondering if I should buy a new MQ-600 or two used Dayton SA-1000 amps? Someone is selling the Dayton's used. I kinda like the ability to split the subs up into pairs of two and placing in different rooms if my needs change down the road. What do you all think? But to start with, I'll be using all 4 subs in one room.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Were it me I'd go for the MQ-600. I've reviewed 3 different subwoofers that use the SA-1000, and to be honest it's not a great amp. It can run a bit warm, it has an audible hum from a persistent ground loop issue and the input stage has the gain up to a point that the noise floor becomes difficult to manage.

I noticed you mention purchasing two 18.1's, yet you want to split them into two pairs. That would be four. Do you already own two? Just curious.


----------



## ucftechguru (Apr 1, 2014)

*Measurement Graphs* 



j





theJman said:


> Were it me I'd go for the MQ-600. I've reviewed 3 different subwoofers that use the SA-1000, and to be honest it's not a great amp. It can run a bit warm, it has an audible hum from a persistent ground loop issue and the input stage has the gain up to a point that the noise floor becomes difficult to manage.
> 
> I noticed you mention purchasing two 18.1's, yet you want to split them into two pairs. That would be four. Do you already own two? Just curious.


Thanks, I meant four. I made the change up top. I have two of the bottom firing CHT 18.1 and two of the new SBe-118 subs.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

ucftechguru said:


> I have purchased four Chane Home Theater CHT 18.1 subs and I was wondering if I should buy a new MQ-600 or two used Dayton SA-1000 amps? Someone is selling the Dayton's used. I kinda like the ability to split the subs up into pairs of two and placing in different rooms if my needs change down the road. What do you all think? But to start with, I'll be using all 4 subs in one room.


I really like my SA-1000, used it to power a pair of Chase sealed subs, and now it powers a pair of VS-18.1's.

I have never experienced the MQ-600, but wouldn't hesitate to recommend it over the Dayton. I've read from owners of both amps that the MQ-600 is a beast.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

theJman said:


> Were it me I'd go for the MQ-600. I've reviewed 3 different subwoofers that use the SA-1000, and to be honest it's not a great amp. It can run a bit warm, it has an audible hum from a persistent ground loop issue and the input stage has the gain up to a point that the noise floor becomes difficult to manage.


Never had any hum issues, runs stone cold and gain is about 9:30-10 o'clock. Was it the outboard Dayton you reviewed, Jman? I have heard of some people having hum issues, but the heat and gain issues are news, to me.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The hum is prevalent I'm afraid, and many others have complained of the same thing. If it's not happening with yours then it seems you're among the lucky ones.

The gain I was referring to is on the input stage -- where the RCA connectors plug in -- not the output stage, which is adjusted with the gain knob on the front. The input is where they overboosted it.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah, yes, I remember the input issues now. I've talked to a gent that mods these, and it isn't the input overloading, it is the near 2 ohm load that dual sealed Chase subs present at some frequencies. The amp goes into protection, which is a good thing.

I overloaded it myself once or twice with sealeds. I think one time was with "How to Train Your Dragon". No issues with the vented, just 130 dB of music program output! 

I am the one that suggested to Craig that the SA1000 could be used, and got the idea from this system. It allowed Chase to use 8 ohm drivers only and not have to bother with the original 4 ohm CHT sub which used a plate amp. Add another 8 ohm sub, get almost double the power, save money by not having to buy another amp. Made upgrading less expensive.

I did vote the MQ-600 in this thread.


----------

